# A Tale of Montague's



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

I was delighted when my youngest Grandson, wanted to make a Pen, as a gift for his Father.

This of course is not a unique situation, numerous members have experienced that joy.

However, what made this  Unique, Novel and  Appropriate  is;
His Fathers Surname is Montague.

It just happened that I had some PSI Montague kits in stock,
So here we had:

A  Montague, (The Grandson) 
Crafting a Montague  (The Pen)
For a Montague  (The Dad).
The chosen kit was an Antique Pewter, and the Blank was Katalox, (Swartzia cubensis)


View in Gallery

After that initial success, He the then proceeded to produce one for himself,
This one an Antique Copper - Montague with also a with Katalox, (Swartzia cubensis) Blank.


View in Gallery

After he saw a Gun Metal - Bolt Action  - Magnum, we had Pen #3 on the lathe, This pen had a "Molten Metal" Acrylic Blank, which he also chose.



View in Gallery

However, I imposed a condition that he also had to pick and build a Pen for his Mother. He chose a Summit Fancy Filigree Ball Point, with a Jarrah Blank.


View in Gallery

These were produced over a most enjoyable weekend, I was delighted with the results he achieved, and his dedication to the tasks. 
Though I must admit, I was exhausted, but delighted, although now a little lighter of Stock Kits.

He is asking when can we do it again. :highfive:

So I have made a Blank, for him to make a Kaleidoscope, for when he comes next. Should be Fun.

I appreciate all C & C's
Brian.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 8, 2016)

What a great experience for you and your grandson. The pens look great. Fantastic fit and finish. Congratulations!


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> What a great experience for you and your grandson. The pens look great. Fantastic fit and finish. Congratulations!



Thank you Cody. Yes he did do well, with quite a bit of supervision, and Surprise! Surprise! we are still Pals. So when he comes next, we will be able to see what has Stuck, and what has gone through to the Catcher. 
I shall pass onto him your very kind remarks.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 8, 2016)

Great looking pens ........ You taught him well.  May we know the grandson's age?

That is a wonderful memory you have built with him.  Something that Mom and Dad will remind him of many years down the road.  Hopefully, you got a few pictures of the both of you together over the lathe.

Brian, you may be tired but passing along this hobby to your grandson is something that will be remembered long after he is grown.  Hope that he enjoys it as much as you do.  His selection of kits and blanks tell us already he has an eye for what looks sharp.  Now, it is just practice to make him even better.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 8, 2016)

Marvelous pens and a wonderful back story as well!
Two thumbs up to you and your grandson!....Job well done!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 8, 2016)

Great looking pens, Brian.


----------



## terry q (Sep 8, 2016)

I envy you.  Neither of my 2 sons or 2 granddaughters have even the remotest interest in my hobby.  Congratulations on spending quality time with your grandson and the excellent results.


----------



## mark james (Sep 8, 2016)

Beautiful set of pens Brian!

As wonderful as the pens are, the time spent together is the real treasure.

Both will be cherished.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

stonepecker said:


> Great looking pens ........ You taught him well.  May we know the grandson's age?
> 
> That is a wonderful memory you have built with him.  Something that Mom and Dad will remind him of many years down the road.  Hopefully, you got a few pictures of the both of you together over the lathe.
> 
> Brian, you may be tired but passing along this hobby to your grandson is something that will be remembered long after he is grown.  Hope that he enjoys it as much as you do.  His selection of kits and blanks tell us already he has an eye for what looks sharp.  Now, it is just practice to make him even better.



Thank you Wayne for your Extremely Kind words.
James has recently turned 14 years.
Regarding Pictures over the lathe, Yes I did get some, but when I downloaded to my IAP Album, they transferred through 90 deg's. 
I have a Pet Aversion, of having to lay on my side to see a Photograph, and I have not been able, at this time to find out how to correctly transfer them to the correct Vertical position.
So I did not down load them to the Post.
I have one with him at the Lathe with the Roughing Gouge, full length, and chips flying, another one, a Close Up, basically upper torso, and the third a Traditional front on Holding the Priced Pen at Shoulder height alongside his Face.
They surely are a great record of a memorable and enjoyable event.
Again thank you, for your comments.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Marvelous pens and a wonderful back story as well!
> Two thumbs up to you and your grandson!....Job well done!



Thank you Charlie for your kind remarks, truly appreciated.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> Great looking pens, Brian.



Thank you JP, for your comments, It was a Gas.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

terry q said:


> I envy you.  Neither of my 2 sons or 2 granddaughters have even the remotest interest in my hobby.  Congratulations on spending quality time with your grandson and the excellent results.



Me too Terry, up till recently, neither of my two Son's, or my two older (Grown Up) Grandsons, have shown any desire to have a try, So I struck gold with the youngest. It was a Blast. It might prove interesting when he tackles the Egg Shaped Kaleidoscope, next time he is here.
Thank you for your kind comments.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

mark james said:


> Beautiful set of pens Brian!
> 
> As wonderful as the pens are, the time spent together is the real treasure.
> 
> Both will be cherished.



Thank you Mark, you are right, the bonding during the turning, finishing and assembly, then the pure joy and exhilaration on his face when he finished the assembly and got the response from the family present, was fantastic.
Thank you for your kind comments, I shall pass them on to James.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 8, 2016)

Those are some beautiful pens Brian , you must be an excellent teacher , and you must be proud of young James .


----------



## southernclay (Sep 8, 2016)

Brian,
I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty to have your grandson stand up!

Wonderful pens and smart move taking care of his mom as well! That's a lot of wisdom passed along in one day. Happy for you and he as well. I wish I had that wordsmith skills you do to give you a better response! :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

adirondak5 said:


> Those are some beautiful pens Brian , you must be an excellent teacher , and you must be proud of young James .



Thank you Herb, for your kind words, I am very pleased and proud of the effort that James, applied and the results he achieved. Of course it wasn't without some "hiccups", and "take two's". But they served to illustrate to him that things don't always go right, regardless of how much you want them too.

I am fortunate, that in Australia, we have these organisations called "Men's Sheds".
These are community based facilities, where retired men, can meet, spend a few hours learning, teaching or utilising, any Woodworking" skills they may have. 
They can work on their own projects or on any of the Shed Projects.
For the elderly, many have "Down Sized" their accommodation, or may be Widowers, and now don't have a Workshop at their home or the desire or motivation to do anything on their own. 
Also of course, as you get older it can become less safe to work on your own, with no one around.
I am one of several Supervisors, at our Men's Shed for the Woodturning, hence I spend quite a bit of time, mentoring potential turners.
Pens are usually the first actual and useful item we get them to turn, after the traditional beads and coves of Between Centre Turning. 
So I am fortunate that I have the patience and experience of showing inexperienced enthusiasts how to Turn.
Sorry for the rather lengthy response, but I thought that you and some of our members may be interested on the situation we have "Down Under"
By the Way, while they are called Men's Sheds, due to political correctness, and anti discrimination, we now do have some Women Members.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the additional info on James! He is lucky to have you as a mentor in this craft!

Your lathe appears to be a Nova but I have never seen one with the pipe style rails.

Good deal on assisting at the Shed! 

Our woodturning club has what we call TNT...Thursday Night Turning.....which has now expanded to a three hour Thursday afternoon shift, dinner, and back for a three hour evening shift. 
When I am able to attend, I help newer turners or others learning different techniques. It is rewarding helping someone who is truly grateful for the assistance!
This TNT is in one of our club members basement shop...and has spilled over into the basement family room (With his wife's approval!). 
He has ten lathes at the ready...from mini lathes up thru Nova 20/24's. We do have a fair number of lady turners in our club as well as some youth/teens.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

southernclay said:


> Brian,
> I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty to have your grandson stand up!
> 
> Wonderful pens and smart move taking care of his mom as well! That's a lot of wisdom passed along in one day. Happy for you and he as well. I wish I had that wordsmith skills you do to give you a better response! :biggrin:
> ...



Warren THANK YOU for putting James on his feet, and for your kind and considerate comments. It has been a Real Growth Experience for Both of us.
Could I please ask would you mind to explain to me what you did, or more importantly, what I need to do, so that I can see the World The Right Way Up.
Preferably in a simple easy to follow way.
I am afraid that I cannot go on much longer telling people, it is because our being on the other side of the Equator, is the reason that our Photographs, are "Not Right Side Up" :wink:

Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## wfsteadman (Sep 8, 2016)

What an awesome sounding weekend.  Bonds made stronger.

I just started turning pens, and my son (he is 32) asked if I would show him.  I can't wait to get skilled enough that he and I can do the same thing you and your grandson had the pleasure of doing.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 8, 2016)

Great looking pens. Awesome week-end.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Well spotted Charlie.
Yes it is a Nova, a fairly old one about 1996, it is a Model TL1500.
The Earlier Model the TL1000, had a single Square Tube Bed.
Mine has two 2.5" solid Bars for the Bed.
I purchased this Second Hand in 2003. It had had a hard life, the bearings were shot, the Headstock Drive shaft had fretted away the Circlip Grooves, so the shaft could drift back and forward in the bearings.
It was also covered with a congealed concoction of sanding dust and Tung Oil.
To restore it, as well as cleaning it up, Replacing the Bearings, having the Headstock Shaft built up with Hard Chrome and reground, I also had to correct the Headstock to Tail Stock Alignment. As well as convert it from an 8 cog belt drive to an Electronic Variable Speed Drive.
It still has some short comings, but at my age I think it will see me through with just good care and nursing.

Regarding our Shed, we open, on Tuesdays, to Fridays from 0930 till 1500. Thursdays are Woodturning Days, where we do most of our Mentoring. We have 5 lathes, plus a compliment of supporting machinery. On the second Saturday, of the Month we have a Monthly Woodturning meeting 1000 to 1600, usually with a Guest Demonstrator, or an in house Member.
We are spending $au40K having a complete Dust collection system throughout the Building installed in the next few weeks, so we will be getting rid of the existing floor mounted units. This should give us more room for a better arrangement of machinery and work benches.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Wally and Jim for your very kind comments, they are greatly appreciated.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 8, 2016)

I was very excited to have my son (23) learn to turn pens with me recently, so I know this must be even better!Congratulations.


----------



## lhowell (Sep 8, 2016)

OZturner said:


> adirondak5 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are some beautiful pens Brian , you must be an excellent teacher , and you must be proud of young James .
> ...



Brian - great looking pens! Taking on acrylic on his third pen!! Impressive! They turned out great! I like that "Men's Shed" idea too! We have a Hobby Shop where I live but it requires a yearly membership fee that is a bit much considering I would visit it only a few times each month for specialized applications. 

Like the safety gear too! Teach them young to respect the machines and their bodyparts when working with them!


----------



## MDWine (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm jealous.
Try as I may, I could not get either of my boys interested.
Hopefully, when the grand-kids get older, they may be susceptible to the influence!

Good for you, I can imagine how rewarding that must have been!


----------



## southernclay (Sep 8, 2016)

OZturner said:


> Warren THANK YOU for putting James on his feet, and for your kind and considerate comments. It has been a Real Growth Experience for Both of us. Could I please ask would you mind to explain to me what you did, or more importantly, what I need to do, so that I can see the World The Right Way Up. Preferably in a simple easy to follow way. I am afraid that I cannot go on much longer telling people, it is because our being on the other side of the Equator, is the reason that our Photographs, are "Not Right Side Up" :wink:  Kindest regards, Brian.



Brian,
No secrets here...... I asked the young guy that works for me to do it! He used a photo editing software to rotate it and save it.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 8, 2016)

Very Nice! and a memory he can cherish for the rest of his life.


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 8, 2016)

Such a great collection of pens, Brian! My compliments to the teacher and the pupil! Sounds like you had quite the weekend! I love hearing stories like this!


----------



## Anglesachse (Sep 8, 2016)

Awesome, sounds like he is addicted. this is great.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Sep 8, 2016)

Great story!  I hope that someday, I will get the same experience with my grandaughter (she is only 1).  My son and I have made a few together as well.


----------



## OLIVE WOOD (Sep 8, 2016)

That is great work and great bonding time. Family is important. I've turned with my son in the past and I know what it feels like. Great work enjoyed the story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

stuckinohio said:


> I was very excited to have my son (23) learn to turn pens with me recently, so I know this must be even better!Congratulations.



Thanks Lewis, Congratulations, on having your son wanting to take part Pen Turning with you.
I am not certain how it would go with me, and "My Two Son's" (sounds like a revised take of an old TV series from Yesteryear).
I could envisage that they would want to use the lathe when I did.
I would probably loose many of my prized Blanks, and Numerous kits.
I would probably be the only one on the end of the Broom, or Vacuum. 
But apart from that it would be WONDERFUL.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Lee, for your kind comments.
Our Men's Shed is in premises rented from our Municipal Council, it was a disused Carpentry Workshop, and we pay a Nominal Rent, plus Energy Costs. We charge $au 100.00 a year, and with the Shed closed for the two weeks over Christmas & New Year that means $au2.00 a week, plus a donation in the coffee tin for the cost of the coffee, milk, cookies etc.  Great Value.
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Michael, I sincerely trust that you will get a Grandchild to try.
I don't know how old they are , But pick an age and start by telling them, that when they are "X" years old, you will let them come to your Workshop, and you will teach them how to Turn.
Hopefully that will build up some Expectation and Excitement in them, and you will Reap the Enjoyment.
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Warren, that is what I did when I downloaded from the camera, to my computer.
So what I will try, is to do that again this time to my Photo Album.
Many thanks,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

stuckinohio said:


> I was very excited to have my son (23) learn to turn pens with me recently, so I know this must be even better!Congratulations.





JohnU said:


> Very Nice! and a memory he can cherish for the rest of his life.



Thank you John, Yes I am sure I will, and I trust that he will.
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Avi, for your kind comments,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Andrew and Keith for your kind thoughts and comments,
As my Grandson would say, "That's Awesome".
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Christopher, for your support and kind words.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## magpens (Sep 8, 2016)

You've had a great experience, Brian !!!!! . Thanks for posting for the rest of us to enjoy.

I have 10 grandchildren, 5 boys & 5 girls.  One of them has spent time with me making a pen for herself.  The others ? . Well, I give them pens occasionally and often show them new creations of mine, but, for the most part, the response is ho hum !!! . Maybe someday some of the others will hang around long enough to spend time with me in the shop.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 9, 2016)

magpens said:


> You've had a great experience, Brian !!!!! . Thanks for posting for the rest of us to enjoy.
> 
> I have 10 grandchildren, 5 boys & 5 girls.  One of them has spent time with me making a pen for herself.  The others ? . Well, I give them pens occasionally and often show them new creations of mine, but, for the most part, the response is ho hum !!! . Maybe someday some of the others will hang around long enough to spend time with me in the shop.



Thanks Mal, I sure do hope that one or more of yours will "hang around long enough to spend time with you in the shop", as you obviously found with your one Granddaughter, it is a wonderful way of extending the connection, it gives both a unique and additional attachment in common.
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 9, 2016)

Brian, 
I used to have some pics that showed sideways. I found that even if the pic showed correctly on my screen, sometimes it would be wrong when posted to the forum. My remedy was to click "edit" and then just cropping the pic some and saving the change would make it as it needed to be when uploading to the forum.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bpgoldo (Sep 9, 2016)

What a magnificent tale of gifts from generations to generations. You have made history in a boy's life. With grace and good luck he will be telling tales of the time and craft of a grand dad beyond compare. Gifts for everyone, and thanks for sharing one with us.


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 9, 2016)

Brian, congratulations to your grandson on his accomplishment and to you for taking the time to share your expertise.  You have created one of those "priceless" moments that money could never buy and that is something you both will cherish. 

Now, my friend, it is time for you to post some of your magnificent pens!


----------



## OZturner (Sep 10, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Brian,
> I used to have some pics that showed sideways. I found that even if the pic showed correctly on my screen, sometimes it would be wrong when posted to the forum. My remedy was to click "edit" and then just cropping the pic some and saving the change would make it as it needed to be when uploading to the forum.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks Charlie, I have some more posting that I will do in the next day or so, so I will give it a try, hopefully it will work for me as well, :biggrin: if not then back to the drawing board. 
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 10, 2016)

bpgoldo said:


> What a magnificent tale of gifts from generations to generations. You have made history in a boy's life. With grace and good luck he will be telling tales of the time and craft of a grand dad beyond compare. Gifts for everyone, and thanks for sharing one with us.



Thank you Brian, for your very kind comments, they are most appreciated.
I trust that he will look back on it, after I am long gone, and gain as much enjoyment as I have from have.
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 10, 2016)

elkhorn said:


> Brian, congratulations to your grandson on his accomplishment and to you for taking the time to share your expertise.  You have created one of those "priceless" moments that money could never buy and that is something you both will cherish.
> 
> Now, my friend, it is time for you to post some of your magnificent pens!



Thank you John for your kind comments, I had a great time.
I have some more postings to do as soon as I get a moment. 
As you have rightly noticed, I have been a little more than remiss in that Department.
Kind regards, my Friend, keep well.
Brian.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 10, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Brian,
> I used to have some pics that showed sideways. I found that even if the pic showed correctly on my screen, sometimes it would be wrong when posted to the forum. My remedy was to click "edit" and then just cropping the pic some and saving the change would make it as it needed to be when uploading to the forum.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I sent this PM to Brian. but thought to post it here to...
When taking photos modern cameras and smart phones include the photo orientation in the Exif information included with the photo. But Windows in its infinite wisdom (sarcasm intended) doesn't use this information in its display. Most other software DOES take into account the orientation of the photo. You can of course upload a photo to your own user photo album to see if the software here on IAP includes the smarts to show the photo right side up.

Of course you can also edit the photo with any photo editor and rotate it until it is right side up.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 10, 2016)

randyrls said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > Brian,
> ...



Thank you kindly, Randy, for your PM and your post. I have some more Photographs to upload shortly, and I will give it a try. :biggrin:

We were ALMOST neighbors, I lived for a few years just up the road from you,  back in 1994 -97, I lived in Sugarloaf, very close to the Junction, of I80, and 81. I had a great time, Beautiful Country, and Beautiful People.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## Sataro (Sep 10, 2016)

Fantastic looking pens! I imagine that was a very wonderful weekend spent together...


----------



## OZturner (Sep 11, 2016)

Sataro said:


> Fantastic looking pens! I imagine that was a very wonderful weekend spent together...



Thank you Billy, for your kind comments, the time spent and the companionship gained was wonderful.
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## wizard (Sep 28, 2016)

Brian,
I cannot think of a more enjoyable experience that a father or grandfather could have than the moments of time spent with their child or grandchild.
However, even more precious are the moments you took to teach him a craft...to create with his own hands. It will leave an indelible and precious memory that he will carry with him the remainder of his days, As he lives his life, your deed will carry forward in influencing the manner in which he interacts with his children and grandchildren. Brian, you are truly a blessing in the lives of the people with whom your share your life.
Respectfully,
Doc


----------



## OZturner (Sep 28, 2016)

:highfive:





wizard said:


> Brian,
> I cannot think of a more enjoyable experience that a father or grandfather could have than the moments of time spent with their child or grandchild.
> However, even more precious are the moments you took to teach him a craft...to create with his own hands. It will leave an indelible and precious memory that he will carry with him the remainder of his days, As he lives his life, your deed will carry forward in influencing the manner in which he interacts with his children and grandchildren. Brian, you are truly a blessing in the lives of the people with whom your share your life.
> Respectfully,
> Doc



Doc, Thank you for your Extremely Kind  Words.
It was a Magnificent Experience, all my other and Older Grandchildren, had not shown any desire or interest, and I must admit that I was beginning to think, and worry what would happen to all my Prized Wood Turning Possessions, when the Good Lord decides that I have done enough damage down here.
James and I have further reinforced our Relationship, and if he continues, then the future of my Addiction will be safe in his hands.

Doc, I greatly appreciate all your remarks, Particular from a person I Respect so much.
I have seen over the years, the number of Children that you have cared for Professionally, with Medical, and Undoubtedly Emotional Problems. 
For whom you walked that extra mile, giving them the opportunity to partake in the Great Therapy of Pen Crafting, or by receiving one of the Brilliant Pens that you created specially for them.

If I can make a fraction of the impact by interacting with people and children, the way you have, I will be Delighted.
Sincerely yours, :highfive:
Brian.


----------



## tmeccariello (Oct 11, 2016)

Great looking pens and an even better story. I appreciate all of the comments you have left on pens I have posted to this forum and wanted to make sure I respond with a well deserved complement. 

Regards,
Travis


----------



## BKelley (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice.

Ben


----------



## OZturner (Oct 11, 2016)

tmeccariello said:


> Great looking pens and an even better story. I appreciate all of the comments you have left on pens I have posted to this forum and wanted to make sure I respond with a well deserved complement.
> 
> Regards,
> Travis



Thank you very much Travis, for your kind remarks, they are Greatly Appreciated.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 11, 2016)

BKelley said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Ben



Thank you Ben for your Kind comments,
Regards,
Brian.


----------

